# Batman V Superman: Neuer spektakulärer Kino-Trailer



## SimonFistrich (3. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman V Superman: Neuer spektakulärer Kino-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman V Superman: Neuer spektakulärer Kino-Trailer


----------



## Derme (3. Dezember 2015)

Und ein  weiterer Trailer, der viel zu viel vom Film vorweg nimmt. Sehr gut gemacht Warner Brothers.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Dezember 2015)

Wonder Woman passt da irgendwie nicht rein. Aber ok, nach Man of Steel erwarte ich sowieso nicht viel vom Film. Ich hoffe er hat mehr Story und weniger Krachbumm als jener.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2015)

Derme schrieb:


> Und ein  weiterer Trailer, der viel zu viel vom Film vorweg nimmt. Sehr gut gemacht Warner Brothers.



Und warum schaust Du Dir dann überhaupt die Trailer an ? Ich meide die und das geht auch.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. Dezember 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wonder Woman passt da irgendwie nicht rein. Aber ok, nach Man of Steel erwarte ich sowieso nicht viel vom Film. Ich hoffe er hat mehr Story und weniger Krachbumm als jener.


Aquaman taucht auch noch auf.


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2015)

Bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt.
Entweder hab ich die Comicreihe ein wenig anders in Erinnerung (gute Idee über die Festtage wiedermal zu lesen, ist notiert),
oder der Film geht ein wenig andere Wege, oder der Trailer ist so konfus geschnitten, dass ichden Durchblick verloren habe 

So oder so:
Ich find Affleck je länger desto besser als Batman.
Wobei ich ihn noch nie als schlechte Wahl gesehen habe.



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Aquaman taucht auch noch auf.


Der trinkt doch seien eigenen Pipi


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2015)

Vieleicht ist wonderwoman und der fischflüsterer nur drinne damit Warner sie für einen neuen film anteasern kann 



McDrake schrieb:


> So oder so:
> Ich find Affleck je länger desto besser als Batman.
> Wobei ich ihn noch nie als schlechte Wahl gesehen habe.



Dare Devil


----------



## Shredhead (3. Dezember 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wonder Woman passt da irgendwie nicht rein. Aber ok, nach Man of Steel erwarte ich sowieso nicht viel vom Film. Ich hoffe er hat mehr Story und weniger Krachbumm als jener.



Man of Steel war der erste gute Superman Film, hervorragend. Endlich mal nicht der makellose, glattgewichste, fehlerfreie Saubermann, die Story war auch gut. Und wie Wonder Woman da rein passt, kannst du doch noch gar nicht abschätzen. Dieser Film und Suicide Squad sind die, auf die ich mich in nächster Zeit am meisten freue.


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist wonderwoman und der fischflüsterer nur drinne damit Warner sie für einen neuen film anteasern kann


In den Dark Knight Comics kommen extrem viele Helden und Bösewichte vor.
Bin da gespannt, wie was übernommen wurde.





> Dare Devil



Jaja... running Gag.

Ein schlechter film sagt ja nichts über die schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten aus.
Affleck ist in meinen Augen ein guter/sehr guter Schauspieler.


----------



## Dosentier (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde es doch etwas schade, dass sich dieser Film wieder zu sehr in die Sci Fi Ecke ansiedelt.
Auch wenn es sich dabei um eine Comicvorlage handelt, haben mich doch die Batman Filme von Nolan um Längen mehr angesprochen, weil wenigstens versucht wurde es halbwegs realistisch darzustellen.

Aber der Trailer hier, wirkt auf mich dann doch eher zu überladen mit Action und Special Effects.
Angucken werde ich ihn mir wohl trotzdem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ein Zack Snyder-Film. Mehr Argumente braucht man nicht um diesen Film besser zu meiden.


----------



## Odin333 (3. Dezember 2015)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich finde es doch etwas schade, dass sich dieser Film wieder zu sehr in die Sci Fi Ecke ansiedelt.


Ja, wer hätte das gedacht bei einem Film über jemanden der mit Mach 9350 Fliegen, durch Wände sehen und mit seinen Augen Stahl schneiden kann.



Dosentier schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich dabei um eine Comicvorlage handelt, haben mich doch die Batman Filme von Nolan um Längen mehr angesprochen, weil wenigstens versucht wurde es halbwegs realistisch darzustellen.


Nur eine halbwegs realistische Darstellung kann bei Superman nicht funktionieren.



Dosentier schrieb:


> Aber der Trailer hier, wirkt auf mich dann doch eher zu überladen mit Action und Special Effects.


Ich weiss nicht genau, wie man von einem Kampf, in dem Superman involviert ist, etwas anderes erwarten kann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Dezember 2015)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich dabei um eine *Comicvorlage* handelt, haben mich doch die Batman Filme von Nolan um Längen mehr angesprochen, weil wenigstens versucht wurde es halbwegs *realistisch* darzustellen.



Ist für mich ein Widerspruch. Wenn ich Realismus will, guck ich Apollo 13 oder Titanic^^ Deswegen fand ich auch die _Burton_ Batmans so geil, weil dort eben noch das Mystery-Element im Vordergrund stand. Man hatte keine Ahnung, woher Batman seine Gadgets jetzt genau hat, oder wie alles funktioniert - bei _Nolan_ wurde ständig versucht, alles logisch und physikalisch zu erklären - das entmystifiziert aber Comicfiguren dann leider völlig.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2015)

Das ist das Problem. Wo man bei Batman solo bodenständig bleiben kann, muß es bei Superman krachen. Ebenso wie bei Iron Man. Ohne Kawumms gehts da nun einmal nicht. Bruce Wayne ist menschlich und hat nur technische Gimmicks zur Hilfe und Superman als Kryptonit ist übermenschlich. Da langt es nicht, daß eine dünne Baumarkttür aus den Angeln fliegt. Da muß es schon mehr krachen.

Trotzdem empfinde ich Nolans Batman als extrem gelungen. Er mag stellenweise entmystifizieren. Trotzdem bleibt genügend Fiction über. Aber das bodenständige klappt bei Superman eben nicht. Sein Superheldenstatus hat er eben durch seine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten. Und da hilft nur eine extrem überzogene Zeichnung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2015)

Nolans Batman fand ich auch wirklich genial. Eine der besten Trilogien der letzten Jahre. 
Allerdings freue ich mich auch auf Batman V Superman.


----------



## Malifurion (3. Dezember 2015)

Gott. Dieser Trailer verrät wieder einen den ganzen Film....Und Ben Affleck als Batman kann bei mir beim besten Willen nicht punkten. 
Da freu ich mich eher auf Deadpool


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Dezember 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Gott. Dieser Trailer verrät wieder einen den ganzen Film....Und Ben Affleck als Batman kann bei mir beim besten Willen nicht punkten.
> Da freu ich mich eher auf Deadpool


Jap. Aber okay, ich mag Marvel sowieso deutlich lieber.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Dezember 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> bei _Nolan_ wurde ständig versucht, alles logisch und physikalisch zu erklären - das entmystifiziert aber Comicfiguren dann leider völlig.



Sind eben zwei unterschiedliche Stile. Nolans Batman richtet sich eher an Leute, die eigentlich keine Comicverfilmungen mögen. War aber nach den beiden grottigen, überdrehten Batman-Filmen davor auch nötig...


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Dezember 2015)

Das was man bisher von Lex Luthor gesehen hat, gefällt mir soweit ganz gut. Geht in Richtung verrückter Wissenschaftler, was finde ich mehr zwischen, die eh schon im Film anwesenden Kraftprotze, passt. 
Das Design von Doomsday...erinnert mich sehr an den Troll aus HdR - Die Gefährten  Aber da bleibt wohl abzuwarten bis man ihm im Film komplett gesehen hat, vllt ändert er seine Form auch teilweise. Unabhängig davon finde ich aber man hätte ihn als Gegner nicht zeigen sollen. Lieber mit den Trailern die Thematik Batman vs Superman weiter ausbauen und Doomsday im Film als Twist einbauen. Die Chance haben sie vertan jetzt.
Dadurch ergibt sich dann auch schon fast die gesamte Story man weiß jetzt dann schon dass Superman und Batman zusammenarbeiten werden, um Doomsday zu besiegen und so zueinander finden....

Der Film kommt in 4 Monaten ins Kino und jetzt weiß man schon einen Großteil...sehr enttäuschend. Ich erwarte ein Effektfeuerwerk, ähnlich wie bei Man of Steel, das einen letztendlich irgendwie geplättet, aber auch unbeeindruckt aus dem Kinosaal gehen lässt.


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist für mich ein Widerspruch. Wenn ich Realismus will, guck ich Apollo 13 oder Titanic^^ Deswegen fand ich auch die _Burton_ Batmans so geil, weil dort eben noch das Mystery-Element im Vordergrund stand. Man hatte keine Ahnung, woher Batman seine Gadgets jetzt genau hat, oder wie alles funktioniert - bei _Nolan_ wurde ständig versucht, alles logisch und physikalisch zu erklären - das entmystifiziert aber Comicfiguren dann leider völlig.


Damit ist Nolan aber deutlich näher an der Comicvorlage als Burton. In den Comics wird ziemlich genau geschildert, welche Kräfte Batman hat, welche Gadgets in seinem Kampfgürtel stecken, was für ein toller Computer in der Bathöhle steht usw. Gerade weil Batman nicht über irgendwelche albernen Superkräfte verfügt, die vom Himmel gefallen sind, ist ja eben genau dieses "Normale" und logisch Erklärbare Teil des Reizes seiner Figur, die in vielen Wesenszügen einfach nur einem modernen Sherlock Holmes gleicht. Ein wesentliches Element der Batman-Comics ist Düsternis in all ihren Formen und dieser Aspekt findet in den grell-bunten Burton-Filmen wenn überhaupt nur auf einer sehr oberflächlichen Ebene statt. Für mich ist das ganz, ganz übles 80er-Kino, das nun leider so überhaupt keinen Hauch Mystik ausstrahlt. Tim Burton hat übrigens mal gesagt, dass er selber niemals ein Comicbuch lesen würde, und das merkt man den Filmen auch sehr deutlich an. Die mag man als eigenständiges Kunstprodukt gut oder schlecht finden, aber den Geist der Comicvorlage fangen sie ganz sicher nicht ein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Dezember 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ein wesentliches Element der Batman-Comics ist Düsternis in all ihren Formen und dieser Aspekt findet in den grell-bunten Burton-Filmen wenn überhaupt nur auf einer sehr oberflächlichen Ebene statt.


Wo sind die Burton Batmans denn bitte grell bunt? Bei den Schumacher Batmans würd ich mir das ja noch gefallen lassen, aber gerade Batmans Rückkehr war ein sehr düsterer Film. Im Grunde sogar der düsterste bisher überhaupt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (4. Dezember 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo sind die Burton Batmans denn bitte grell bunt? Bei den Schumacher Batmans würd ich mir das ja noch gefallen lassen, aber gerade Batmans Rückkehr war ein sehr düsterer Film. Im Grunde sogar der düsterste bisher überhaupt.



Japp. Die Burton Filme waren es überhaupt erst, die aus dem damaligen Suppenkasper Batman den "düsteren Rächer der Nacht" gemacht haben, auf den sich heute alle so versteifen. (Nachdem er in den 40er bis 60er- jahren schonmal eine "düster Phase durchlaufen hatte). Diese Filme haben das Grellbunte gelöscht, das noch sehr an die Serie der 60er erinnert und weit in die 80er andauerte, und haben den Batman, den viele von uns  so gut zu kennen erst geschaffen: Die Animted Series, dann die berühmte Comic- Reihen wie die Knightfall Serie- alles Produkte der 90er Jahre, die mehr oder minder stark von der damaligen 180-Grad-Wende, die Burton hin zur "Düsternis" gemacht hat, abhängen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich erinnere da nur mal an Batman hält die Welt in Atem. Das war Kasperleniveau vom höchsten. Lustig aber nicht der Batman, den ich mir vorstelle. Nolan ist hingegen sehr nah an die Figur vom Batman herangekommen wie ich mir diese vorstelle.


----------

